
Getting President Obama To Play With Your Product - johns
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2012/04/getting-president-obama-to-play-with-your-product.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed:+FeldThoughts+(Feld+Thoughts)
======
aorshan
I love this. It shows how important it is to keep your ear to the ground to
look for opportunities like this.

More importantly, it shows what happens when you have the confidence to go out
and ask someone to do something. I argue that most would not have the
confidence to go up to President Obama and ask him to try out their app. It is
essential to be willing to get out there and hustle.

------
js2
Non-swipe link - [http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2012/04/getting-president-
ob...](http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2012/04/getting-president-obama-to-
play-with-your-product.html?onswipe_redirect=no)

------
monatron
Very cool. I'm just shocked that secret service let something like this
happen. The red flag mechanism in their brains must have been doing backflips.

------
twiceaday
Obama bump much better than Colbert bump.

------
wylie
Prepare for the unexpected. A good startup trait.

------
jwoah12
That's awesome. Are there any statistics regarding a bump in sales or page
views after this happened?

~~~
prezjordan
I'm sure as hell thinking about buying one. Never heard of this before - thing
looks really neat

------
nacker
Well, why not take advantage of the guy? He's taking plenty of advantage of
you, after all.

"I enjoy democracy immensely. It is incomparably idiotic, and hence
incomparably amusing. Does it exalt dunderheads, cowards, trimmers, frauds,
cads? Then the pain of seeing them go up is balanced and obliterated by the
joy of seeing them come down. Is it inordinately wasteful, extravagant,
dishonest? Then so is every other form of government: all alike are enemies to
laborious and virtuous men." H.L. Mencken

~~~
stretchwithme
They add precise little for the trillions they cost us.

